# Help please!! Livery recommendations surrey



## Nutsaboutnags (11 February 2014)

Hi all,
Wondering if anyone can make some good recommendations of yards in the claygate/Epsom/cobham areas? I am based in wimbledon and don't want to spend longer than 20 mins in the car.... Would consider other areas as long as I can reach them in that sort of time. 
I need part livery, love dressage and hacking and (will soon) have a 16'2 approx gelding. 
Any wisdom gracefully received as it seems the best yards don't advertise!!
Thanks in advance  
NAN
X


----------



## Shay (12 February 2014)

You've got a lot of yards to choose from!  As you say the best don't advertise  - and often have waiting lists!  That said - Pachesham have advertised recently with DIY spaces available from March.  It might be worth giving Linda a call and asking.  No off site hacking though.  From Wimbledon the A3 is your friend so start in Claygate and work outward.  We're Claygate based and know most, if not all, of the yards around here.  Happy to PM you if you want details etc.  There are no spaces where we are though.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (12 February 2014)

Nutsaboutnags said:



			Hi all,
Wondering if anyone can make some good recommendations of yards in the claygate/Epsom/cobham areas? I am based in wimbledon and don't want to spend longer than 20 mins in the car.... Would consider other areas as long as I can reach them in that sort of time. 
I need part livery, love dressage and hacking and (will soon) have a 16'2 approx gelding. 
Any wisdom gracefully received as it seems the best yards don't advertise!!
Thanks in advance  


AN
X
		
Click to expand...

Might be a bit far, but just incase... -  http://www.katemorrisequestrian.co.uk/ Looked here when I was looking but my horse is now off to sussex


----------



## paddy (14 February 2014)

Bookham - Chalkpit Farm?  We were liveried there before OH set up on his own.  They don't have much turnout but the horses go out every day and it's very well run.  Good hacking too, over onto Ranmore.  

We're rather further on down the A3 near Godalming.


----------



## EmmyMD (16 February 2014)

there are at least two yards on woodstock lane south, manor farm, pachesham but its extortionate imo!


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (16 February 2014)

Shay said:



			You've got a lot of yards to choose from!  As you say the best don't advertise  - and often have waiting lists!  That said - Pachesham have advertised recently with DIY spaces available from March.  It might be worth giving Linda a call and asking.  No off site hacking though.  From Wimbledon the A3 is your friend so start in Claygate and work outward.  We're Claygate based and know most, if not all, of the yards around here.  Happy to PM you if you want details etc.  There are no spaces where we are though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please, PM me with some more details.... That would be great!! I've looked at bookham lodge but only half day turn out which is a shame but seemed well run.... 
NAN


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (16 February 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			Might be a bit far, but just incase... -  http://www.katemorrisequestrian.co.uk/ Looked here when I was looking but my horse is now off to sussex 

Click to expand...

That looks really nice, I'm going to look around there too! Thanks


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (16 February 2014)

paddy said:



			Bookham - Chalkpit Farm?  We were liveried there before OH set up on his own.  They don't have much turnout but the horses go out every day and it's very well run.  Good hacking too, over onto Ranmore.  

We're rather further on down the A3 near Godalming.
		
Click to expand...

Hiya.
Do you mean chalkpit farm or chalkpit lane farm? There are two and they both look great  
NAN


----------



## HoofPicker21 (16 February 2014)

Nutsaboutnags said:



			That looks really nice, I'm going to look around there too! Thanks 

Click to expand...

No problem, glad to help


----------



## paddy (17 February 2014)

Chalkpit Farm, run by Lauren.


----------



## vam (17 February 2014)

Im looking for the same in the same areas but i need indivdual or paired turn out which makes it a bit harder.
Glanmire has been recommended to me. Preston Farm isnt too bad but not so sure about the hacking. 
Have a look at Downside, nice yard
http://www.downsidelivery.co.uk/
There are a couple round that bit so might be worth popping in when your over that way. 
Durdens is lovely but has a waiting list, fab hacking right on Epsom downs. Might be a bit far thou.
Kate Morris sounds good and is on my list to look at.
Have a look at Livery list, i've found it really helpful


----------

